# velocidad del aire que sale de un ventilador



## aldevharan (May 22, 2012)

necesito aclarar la siguiente duda.Sucede que calcule en base a una velocidad de 2m/s y una determinada area un caudal de aire de  44 m3/min  .Al convertir mi caudal en CFM para encontrar el ventilador necesario obtuve un total de 1552CFM .Buscando por internet solo encontre uno de 1500CFM el cual se acercaba mas al valor calculado y el que es de 1800r.p.m con un diametro de 316 mm .¿Como puedo determinar si este ventilador me entrega aire a una velocidad de 2m/s? Calcularlo de alguna forma   .¿esta bien la forma en que seleccione el ventilador?Ahora si mi procedimiento esta erroneo ¿como puedo determinar un ventilador que me entregue aire auna velocidad de 2m/s sobre una superficie de 20m2 obteniendo  un caudal total de 44m3/min ?. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2012)

Mirá , lo poco que se es que en general las especificaciones son CFM o m³ por minuto.

En cuanto a esos datos de velocidad  seguramente tengas que solicitarlos al fabricante o representante .

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2012)

parece pregunta de un examen ?

esos datos los sabe el fabricante de ventiladores


----------



## aldevharan (May 23, 2012)

Sucede que los datos que obtube son parte del desarrollo de mi tesis. Especificamente el caudal de aire que debe circular dentro de un horno deshidratador de frutas (durazno) que diseñe en donde necesito que este caudal circule sobre las bandejas con duraznos a una velocidad de 2m/s.Si saben de alguna pagina o programa respecto le agradesco desde ya.Gracias por su tiempo amigos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

A ver . . . 1500 CFM son 42 m³ por minuto.

Dos metros por segundo es equivalente a 120 metros por minuto.

42/1290 = 0,35 

O sea que esa velocidad la tendrías en un conducto de esa dimensión . . . 0,35 m²

Al aire libre la velocidad central es alta y a medida que te alejas del eje disminuye . . . 

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&scl...f.,cf.osb&fp=8a5a677dfc05891&biw=1024&bih=595


http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&scl...f.,cf.osb&fp=8a5a677dfc05891&biw=1024&bih=595

A leer 

Saludos !


----------



## aldevharan (Jun 3, 2012)

De acuerdo al link de busqueda que dejaste ,efectivamente encontre este link http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=30830.0

que ya habia leido antes pero con lo que tu me explicaste + lo que salia en todopic me quedo super claro de hecho me di cuenta que me falto darle una vuelta mas en su momento.Gracias totales.



> Para pasar el caudal de m^3/min a m^3/s debes dividir en 60, luego:
> Caudal[m^3/s]=velocidad[m/s]*Area[m^2]
> entonces
> velocidad=(caudal/area)



Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2012)

De nada che , lo bueno es que te sirvió 

Saludos !


----------

